# Nicht löschbarer Trojaner



## Tilo (14 Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen.Irgendwie hat sich ein Trojaner/Trojandownloader auf meinen Rechner geschlichen.Keine Ahnung wann und wo.Er war einfach da.  :evil: 
Immer mit der Ruhe, hab ich mir gedacht, mit dem KAV (KAH läuft auch)wirst Du das Teil schon los. Schließlich hat es das Ungeziefer ja auch entdeckt.Fehlanzeige! Das Dialogfeld für "Löschen" erscheint auch. Bestätigung. Aber statt jetzt zu löschen macht der Computer einen Neustart!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das teil zu löschen? Genauer "Standort" ist laut KAV: C:\Windows\System32\Id9199.tmp


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Januar 2006)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das teil zu löschen? Genauer "Standort" ist laut KAV: C:\Windows\System32\Id9199.tmp


Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein zufällig generierter Name des eigentlichen Trojaners.
Würde mir die 30 Tage Trial-Version von F-Secure downloaden und  installieren, habe  damit 
sehr gute Erfahrung mit der Beseitigung von Trojanern gemacht.


----------



## Tilo (14 Januar 2006)

Hallo Captain.Schön mal wieder Ihre Stimme zu hören.Es IST ein Trojaner: Trojan-Dowloader Win32.Zlob.er


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Januar 2006)

Auch Hallo, 

Das ist eine ganze "Familie" , googel mal nach "Win32.Zlob" 
http://www.viruslist.com/en/viruses/encyclopedia?virusid=70480
"Win32.Zlob.e" ist anscheinend ein noch recht junger Abkömmling in dieser Familie.
 hier hat sich auch jemand den eingefangen
http://board.protecus.de/t19118.htm



> Infected Object Name - Virus Name
> C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msasmc18.dll Infected: Trojan.Win32.WebSearch.d
> C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\cdimgdev.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Zlob.e



ob "r" noch mal eine Untervariante ist, weiß ich nicht, da es dafür keinen Treffer gibt
Leider verwendet jeder AV-Hersteller seine eigene Nomenklatur, daher kann der auch unter anderen
Namen segeln 
drei Varianten hab ich in einer  Liste gefiunden: 
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Zlob.e
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Zlob.ea
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Zlob.eb

PS: Von Hand zu löschen ist ziemlich hoffnunglos, ohne VS ist da kaum was zu machen

versuch´s noch mal im abgesicherten  Mode (beim Hochfahren F8 drücken und abgesicherten  Mode auswählen)


----------



## Tilo (14 Januar 2006)

Ich merk mirs mal vor.Momentan bin ich am Downloaden von F-Secure, Deinem ersten Tipp.Mal sehn, was das für Ergebnisse bringt.momentaner Stand: 16% bei 64 K Leitung.Mehr is nich drin  

(High Speed Internet ala DSL will die TK nicht hier. Alle anderen Anbieter die gern wöllten, müssen ja zwangsläufig die Leitungen der TK nutzen oder die ganze Strasse noch mal aufbuddeln. Es liegt nur die TK Leitung. DSL per Schüssel? K.A.obs sowas zu vernünftigen Preis Leistungsverhältnissen gibt...)


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2006)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> ( High Speed Internet ala DSL will die TK nicht hier. DSL per Schüssel?


Mache Dich mal kundig. Wenn die T-Com kein kabelgebundenes Breitband liefert, hatten vor einiger Zeit die Kunden das Satelliten-DSL zum Kapelpreis erhalten. Eine Anfrage würde ich aber schriftlich machen, denn dann gibt es auch eine definitive Antwort.


----------



## Tilo (14 Januar 2006)

Mein Gott ist der Rechner schnell. Bin ja "schon" bei 69% gelandet.   



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn die T-Com kein kabelgebundenes Breitband liefert, ...


Kabel bietet die Tk zwar auch an aber dazu müßten wir 1.unsere Kellerwand noch mal durchlöchern lassen (und das kostet nicht wenig!) 2. den Vorgarten noch mal aufbuddeln. Naja und 3.NUR für schnelles Breitbandinternet via Kabel so ein Aufwand? Als wir hier eingezogen sind hatten wir die Schnauze voll von Kabelfernsehn und den dauerenden Programmplatzänderungen und Senderwechseln bzw. Einspeisezeitbeschränkungen und haben uns bei TK erkundigt, wegen DSL. Damals lautete die Antwort: Ja, es kommt in ca. 3 Jahren. Mittlerweile lautet die Antwort: Nein, aus finanziellen und struckturellen Gründen nicht. Und außerdem nicht genügend Nutzer. DAS wiederum stimmt nicht. Lt. einer Unterschriftenliste der Gemeinde würden 90% aller Befragten (4 Dörfer a etwa 1000-1500 EW) das Angebot nutzen, wenn es angeboten würde... Also verbiegt die TK mal wieder die Wahrheit so wie es Ihr am besten passt... Aber das war ja klar. Ich hätte noch mehr Fragen zum Thema, aber werd erst mal noch mal selber recherchieren. Vor allem die Vor und Nachteile von SAT DSL interessieren mich momentan.


----------



## BenTigger (15 Januar 2006)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile lautet die Antwort: Nein, aus finanziellen und struckturellen Gründen nicht. Und außerdem nicht genügend Nutzer. DAS wiederum stimmt nicht. Lt. einer Unterschriftenliste der Gemeinde* würden 90% aller Befragten* (4 Dörfer a etwa 1000-1500 EW) das Angebot nutzen, wenn es angeboten würde... Also verbiegt die TK mal wieder die Wahrheit so wie es Ihr am besten passt...



Oder du verbiegst sie, wie es dir passt. 90% aller Befragten... Soso, 10 Leute befragt... 90%=9 User die es nutzen würden... Naja, ob das wirklich so lukrativ wäre??[/b]


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Januar 2006)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Oder du verbiegst sie, wie es dir passt. 90% aller Befragten... Soso, 10 Leute befragt... 90%=9 User die es nutzen würden... Naja, ob das wirklich so lukrativ wäre??



Woher weißt Du wie umfangreich die Unterschriftenliste ist?


----------



## BenTigger (15 Januar 2006)

Da er so nebulös von 90% spricht, nehme ich genauso nebulös die Anzahl der Personen an  Genau DAS ist es ja. Er schreibt was von einer Unterschriftenliste ohne darüber genauere Angaben zu machen, aber unterstellt sofort, das sich der Aufwand zu den Kosten im reinen hält.
Was ich aber mal mit 90% klarzustellen versuchte,  90% sind 90%. Nur müssen meine 90% nicht den Aufwand auch kostenmässig decken.
Und wenn man den Mittelwert der Einwohner betrachtet, 5000 Pers. so sind das nicht alles Singles die alle unterschrieben haben.
Eher Familien und da will nicht jeder DSL haben und so ist dann die Frage, lohnt das Kabelbuddeln und sonstiges an Hardware um die 4 Dörfer kostenmässig im reinen voll mit DSL zu versorgen?
Insofern ist seine Aussage genauso daneben wie meine 
Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, das es ihm ja schon zuviel Aufwand ist, ein Loch in die Wand zu bohren und den Garten aufzubuddeln  Aber bei 4 Dörfern ist es ja weniger Aufwand :bigcry:

Aber ich bemerke grade, es wird jetzt reichlich OT und ich trenne das sonst ab, wenn noch mehr in dieser Richtung kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2006)

Hallo mittlerweile bin ich wieder online. Schlußendlich half nur noch das brachiale Mittel: Format C  :cry: 

Nachtrag zum Thema DSL und Befragung: 

DSL ist im alten Teil des "Dorfes" bereits verfügbar. Die Leitungen (Glasfaserkabel) gehören der DTAG und liegen bereits in der Erde. Die wurden damals, als hier das Baugebiet angelegt wurde, bereits mit eingebuddelt. Befragt wurden meines Wissens nach damals ca. 100 Haushalte.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Februar 2006)

Wobei DSL nicht so über Glasfaser funktioniert. Dazu muss reichlich Technik installiert werden, die sich bei 90 Leuten in der momentanen Preislage nicht in absehbarere Zeit rentiert. Insofern durchaus nachzuvollziehen, das die nicht das Neubaugebiet mit DSL versorgen können/wollen.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (12 Februar 2006)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Kabelfernsehn ...



Mal beim Kabelfernsehanbieter erkundigt?
Hier in D'dorf ISH, 20€ für 2Mbit / Monat incl. Flat und Modem. Und DSL Grundgebühren fallen auch nicht an , da keine DSL-Leitung gebraucht wird. 

Gibt ein schickes Modem, was an das Kabel angeklemmt wird, und mit einem TP/USB-Kabel oder neuerdings W-Lan zum Rechner.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (12 Februar 2006)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei DSL nicht so über Glasfaser funktioniert.



DSL nicht, aber ATM, bloss da wollen die nicht an die Preise ran.


----------



## advisor (13 Februar 2006)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> DSL nicht, aber ATM, bloss da wollen die nicht an die Preise ran.


Die ATM Hardware ist nach wie vor teuer. IMHO kostet ein ATM Catalyst Switch von Cisco ca 14 TSD€. Daher ist es schon nachvollziehbar, daß das nicht überall installiert wird.


----------

